
Adobe vets build rival to Flash for iPhone apps  - peter123
http://venturebeat.com/2009/06/23/adobe-vets-build-rival-to-flash-for-iphone-apps/
======
audionerd
_"In the Corona SDK, you’ll write code in Lua, an intuitive and powerful
scripting language."_

In case you were wondering (like I was) if it was ECMAScript based.

------
pieter
Then you just have to hope Apple won't care / notice that you're using a
scripting language. So far, Apple has been reasonably lenient (there are apps
running on smalltalk for instance), as long as you don't allow users to run
custom code, but who knows when they'll go and be more strict?

~~~
misuba
But will you be using a scripting language? If you can compile something to C,
you can call it Objective-C and pass it off to Xcode, right?

